# NY KCBS Judging Class



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 22, 2005)

To all interested potential judges & competitors. The Oinktoberfest  
Committee is pleased to announce an official KCBS Judging class to be  
held at the Pumpkin Farm Thur nite 09/29/05 6pm - 10:30pm approximately

Instructors: Jerry and Linda Mullane KCBS Master Judges
Fee: $70.00 (Non KCBS Members, includes 1 year's membership, value of  
$35.00), $45.00 (KCBS Members)

Click this link below for more info & application.
http://www.adventuresinheat.com/oinksit ... ation.html

It is important for potential judges. Getting certified gives you  
preference for all KCBS sanctioned events. It is also important for  
teams as the class provides insights into what the judges are trained  
to look for & how to judge each category, how to prepare the boxes,  
what the scoring system is all about, etc. The class includes all 4  
meats with enough for each attendee to sample as if judging.

The year's membership in KCBS includes a subscription to the  
Bullsheet, a monthly publication of the KCBS.

Oinktoberfest 2005
BBQ Competition & Cook-off
Sept. 30 - Oct. 2, 2005

716 759-4328 or 1 877 585-4328
http://www.oinktoberfest.com


----------



## Finney (Aug 22, 2005)

Good info Pigs...
Just a little too far away for me.


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Unfortunately, it's a little too "Thursday" for me!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 22, 2005)

Okay Woody & Chris, try this one http://www.grillkings.com/Pages/JudgeCertification.asp

A little closer and on a Saturday. Come spend the rest of the weekend at my place!


----------



## Finney (Aug 22, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Okay Woody & Chris, try this one http://www.grillkings.com/Pages/JudgeCertification.asp
> 
> A little closer and on a Saturday. Come spend the rest of the weekend at my place!


Will your daughter be home that weekend?   [-o<  _Dad_  8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 23, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your a sick, sick man Chris! [-X  [-X


----------



## Finney (Aug 23, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 23, 2005)

Your a sick, sick man Chris!   [-X  [-X


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Nick, How's your mother?


----------



## Finney (Aug 23, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Hey Nick, How's your mother?



Hey it's my other new pop... Wooddaddy.  8-[ 
Hows my other new girl friend (your daughter)?  8-[


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 24, 2005)

She's cheating on you bro! Your wife and I saw her out with another guy while we were at the motel last night! Sorry!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> She's cheating on you bro!


 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao: 

Time to clean the monitor!


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 24, 2005)

I mean.....while we were at the KCBS judging class of course!


----------



## Finney (Aug 24, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> She's cheating on you bro! Your wife and I saw her out with another guy while we were at the motel last night! Sorry!



As long as I didn't pay for the room.  8-[


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 25, 2005)

Well.........sorry!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 3, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> To all interested potential judges & competitors. The Oinktoberfest
> Committee is pleased to announce an official KCBS Judging class to be
> held at the Pumpkin Farm Thur nite 09/29/05 6pm - 10:30pm approximately
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info Pigs.  I'm signed up for the Judges class and the event.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 4, 2005)

See you there.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm there...signed up today.


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Good, I'll just get the knowledge from you and Kloset via the "Vulcan Mind Meld."


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 11, 2005)

The Vulcan Mind Meld!  When I was in college that was the name of the most potent drink I ever had.  A whole beer goblet full of combinations of straight booze.  Powerful, potent stuff!


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 11, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> The Vulcan Mind Meld!  When I was in college that was the name of the most potent drink I ever had.  A whole beer goblet full of combinations of straight booze.  Powerful, potent stuff!



I thought you guys drank bathtub gin and said "23 skidoo!"


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 11, 2005)

I'll admit to bathtub Gin but you aren't that much younger than me Sonny!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 12, 2005)

Was that before electricity?  Never heard of it before.  You guys are old. :razz:  :razz:  :razz:  :razz:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 29, 2005)

Going to meet Uncle Bubba and Kloset tonight at judging class. Will report back later on how it was. Joker (putz)   didn't sign up soon enough so he's on a waiting list for no shows. It should be fun.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Going to meet Uncle Bubba and Kloset tonight at judging class. Will report back later on how it was. Joker (putz)   didn't sign up soon enough so he's on a waiting list for no shows. It should be fun.


Yeah, you know the saying....  #-o


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Sep 29, 2005)

Was that before electricity? Never heard of it before. You guys are old.  

There not old, just from the "BLACK & WHITE DAYS" :taunt:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 29, 2005)

Just got back from KCBS judging school. What a great time and it was very educational. I would recommend it to any one. Got to meet Klosit and Uncle Bubba, Poor Joker, There was a empty seat.  :-(


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Just got back from KCBS judging school. What a great time and it was very educational. I would recommend it to any one. Got to meet Klosit and Uncle Bubba, Poor Joker, *There was an empty seat.*  :-(


They never called.... #-o


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 30, 2005)

well spill the beans.....what did you learn?  Did they just go over stuff you already knew?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 30, 2005)

There were some things that I didn't know, And a lot of little tips and tricks of what to look for in a turn in box. Any cook would definitely benefit from taking the class.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 30, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> There were some things that I didn't know, And a lot of little tips and tricks of what to look for in a turn in box. Any cook would definitely benefit from taking the class.



Come on Chris, share the secrets with us please!


----------



## oompappy (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's a transcript of a class three years ago.
http://new.cbbqa.com/judging/EdRoithCBJClass.html


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 30, 2005)

One thing was never turn in ribs on there side, Never turn in sliced and pulled pork together, One or the other. Always turn in more than required, Never mix chicken parts in the box. Paint your entry with sauce before putting it in the box. The list goes on and on. We were there for four and a half hours.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for that link Pappy.  Man, I'm kicking myself in the ass this morning for not driving out there last evening!!! #-o  #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 30, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Thanks for that link Pappy.  Man, I'm kicking myself in the ass this morning for not driving out there last evening!!! #-o  #-o



Stop by, I'll give you a kick in the ass!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 30, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker"otsa4gt]Thanks for that link Pappy.  Man, I'm kicking myself in the ass this morning for not driving out there last evening!!! #-o  #-o



Stop by, I'll give you a kick in the ass![/quoteotsa4gt]     :pop:  :pop:  :pop:


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 30, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> One thing was never turn in ribs on there side, Never turn in sliced and pulled pork together, One or the other. Always turn in more than required, Never mix chicken parts in the box. Paint your entry with sauce before putting it in the box. The list goes on and on. We were there for four and a half hours.



Interesting, cause we went 38/62 on ours and got 10th out of 61 teams. Maybe we would have got higher without the three on their side?

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.j ... 9105957109


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 30, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":386kqwnk]Thanks for that link Pappy.  Man, I'm kicking myself in the ass this morning for not driving out there last evening!!! #-o  #-o



Stop by, I'll give you a kick in the ass![/quote:386kqwnk]

That'll be a long line, you better pack a lunch.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 1, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What kind of score did you get on appearance?


----------

